# New Privacy & Cookie Policy



## dvsDave

Due to the fact that the EU passed an insanely comprehensive and confusing set of legislation known as the General Data Protection Regulations (mercifully just referred to as the GDPR) We at ControlBooth.com have had to update our privacy policy, ask you to re-agree to the privacy policy, and inform you that we use cookies on the site. 

So, here is a link to our newly updated and far more comprehensive Privacy Policy. https://www.controlbooth.com/help/privacy-policy

Also, to our Cookie Policy. https://www.controlbooth.com/help/cookies

If you are a citizen of a nation that gives a darn about your rights to your own data, please feel free to contact me via our fancy new email address for the Data Protection Officer role ([email protected]controlbooth.com) to review any questions or concerns about your data on ControlBooth.

If you aren't part of a nation that gives a hoot about your online privacy and your rights to your own data... then call your representatives, your elected officials, at whatever level of government you can, and let them know that they should care about their constituents data privacy. After all, what politician doesn't appreciate their own privacy? Also, feel free to email me at [email protected] if you have any questions or concerns about your data on ControlBooth.


----------

